# Rosscarbery recommend place to eat and any nice walks



## coleen (25 Mar 2010)

Hi I am going to Rosscarbery with my sister over Easter and if anyone knows of a good place to eat mid priced range would suit or if you know what the food is like in the bar or restaurant of the Celtic Ross that would be great. Can you tell us of some nice loop walk if possible or other walks about 2 hours or so or any other things we could see . When we leave there we are heading for Killarney but would like to visit Guggane Barra would anyone know the best route to do this please?


----------



## Billo (25 Mar 2010)

coleen said:


> When we leave there we are heading for Killarney but would like to visit Guggane Barra would anyone know the best route to do this please?



I would head for Skibbereen and on to Ballydehob. Take a right for Bantry and head for Glengarriff and Kenmare and on to Killarney. You will be passing the signpost for Gougane Barra shortly after Bantry.


----------



## glasto (25 Mar 2010)

This place is meant to be fantastic, especially for seafood.

http://www.ocallaghanwalshe.com/menu.htm


----------



## huskerdu (25 Mar 2010)

O'Callaghan Walshe does have a great reputation as a seafood resturant, but the OP mentioned reasonably priced, which  it isnt. Nice for a once off treat during the holiday. 

The bar food in he Celtic Ross is good.
Also, the fish and chip shop in Rosscarbery is fab. Best fish and chips I have had in a long time.


----------



## DeeFox (25 Mar 2010)

Could visit the Church restaurant in Skibbereen.  A fantastically renovated church - amazing setting and does a great value lunch. A few miles beyond Skib (heading west) is Lough Hyne - gorgeous lake with a walk around it.  
Closer to Rosscarbery you could take in a walk around the Warren - a beach area right next to Rosscarbery.  
Hayes in Glandore does a lovely cheap lunch on Sundays - only a few miles from Ross.


----------



## glasto (25 Mar 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Church in Skib was burned down a few years ago. It was a nice place though.


----------



## gocall01 (25 Mar 2010)

glasto said:


> I'm pretty sure the Church in Skib was burned down a few years ago. It was a nice place though.


 
Yes it was. 
It has been rebuilt to its original status, reopened and is a very nice place to have a meal.


----------



## glasto (25 Mar 2010)

gocall01 said:


> Yes it was.
> It has been rebuilt to its original status, reopened and is a very nice place to have a meal.



That's good to know, I'll definitely be back next time I'm down that way.


----------



## bertie1 (27 Mar 2010)

coleen said:


> Hi I am going to Rosscarbery with my sister over Easter and if anyone knows of a good place to eat mid priced range would suit or if you know what the food is like in the bar or restaurant of the Celtic Ross that would be great. Can you tell us of some nice loop walk if possible or other walks about 2 hours or so or any other things we could see . When we leave there we are heading for Killarney but would like to visit Guggane Barra would anyone know the best route to do this please?


 
There is a bistro on the left as you go up the town from the Celtic Ross ( Steves Bistro) used to be the name of it , food is nice there , lunch reasonable


----------



## pingpong (11 May 2010)

There is a booklet on walks in Rosscarbery which you can buy for a few cents in the Celtic Ross hotel reception. I did lots of these walks and I want to go back right now! What a beautiful place and you can even bring a toddler or a walk around the lagoon or you can take a cliff walk from the end of the pier opposite the hotel. For something different and totally unique try the Liss Aird new age garden and find the crater and tunnel. It is on the tragumna road near Skibereen 15 mins away from Ross. Our kids loved this!


----------

